# TSI and HypOthyroid



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to throw this out there to see what you guys think.

My last labs came back clearly hypo - My TSH is way up and my Free T4 is below the range. I do have high TSI.

For the last 3 days I've felt hyper. I took my blood pressure and hear rate a few times during the last few days and each was elevated.

Blood pressure: 142/105 104 beats per minute heart rate.

Body Temp: 99.4 which is usually pretty normal for me. I am rarely 98.6 degrees but my thermometer is accurate cause the kids and wife register 98.6. I felt really shaky over the last few days with the signature tremors in my legs - very slight vibrations that make my legs feel really weak and crummy.

Anyway, if my thyroid is so burned out from Hashi's over the years, is it not true that at some point even if TSI is high it should be rendered useless because there's not much left of my thyroid that actually works any more?

I will also note as a business owner in a tough economy, stress has been completely out of control - near all time highs. I know from previous experience it seems my TSI rises under stress. Can this little "bout" for the last 3 days just be stress related or is TSI still controlling my destiny?

Do I risk taking my Synthroid? I was supposed to start taking meds years ago but I always end up having these hyper periods that stops me in my tracks. I don't know if its all mental at this point or what?

Everything, other than these brief shaky periods, indicates hypothyroid - all my labs do except TSI. I NEED to take Synthroid but if my resting heart rate during these periods is 104, what will it be when on synthroid? How about my pressure which is otherwise normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> I would like to throw this out there to see what you guys think.
> 
> My last labs came back clearly hypo - My TSH is way up and my Free T4 is below the range. I do have high TSI.
> 
> ...


Geez; Nasdaqphil!! No way would I take any thyroxine. As you know I have been posting that TSI is the cause of hyper. The labs are an enigma to some but not to me for I have seen this so so many times in other persons where the normal thyroid panel does not reflect at all what is really going on w/ the antibodies and the thyroid.

Why? Because there are blocking, stimulating and binding antibodies and autoantibodies and messages being sent are most confusing.

Here is info on the TSI. As you already know, the healthy person should have none.

http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.

Also, I don't recall if I asked you if you had a radioactive uptake scan of the thyroid. Have you?? However, there would be cause for concern to also rule out cancer of the thyroid. I have seen these confusing labs w/ that as well.

So, what does your doctor have to say about the high titer of TSI?

Stress is a factor when it comes to antibodies and autoantibodies. It sure is.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> I would like to throw this out there to see what you guys think.
> 
> My last labs came back clearly hypo - My TSH is way up and my Free T4 is below the range. I do have high TSI.
> 
> ...


It is true. If you had no thyroid tissue anywhere in your body, TSI could not "operate" as they say. It is indigenous to thyroid tissue.

Excerpt..................

TSIs are somewhat unique in that they do not directly promote the destruction of any normal cells or structures in the thyroid gland. Instead they mimic the action of TSH itself, driving the TSH receptors to generate signals that stimulate the production and secretion of thyroid hormone. This process is not governed by the normal feedback mechanism that regulates the secretion of TSH from the pituitary gland. As such, TSIs that bind to TSH receptors may stimulate the production and secretion of excess amounts of thyroid hormone.

Entire article which is good.......

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Answer.asp?QuestionID=22


----------

